# Мониторинг головных болей



## Space_invader (20 Окт 2020)

Интересно насколько полезно и актуально было бы создать приложение на русском языке для выявления головных болей и наблюдения за ними. С интерактивным ежедневным дневником головных болей, мониторингом приема лекарственных средств, информацией по каждому типу головных болей и другими дополнительными функциями и возможностями (мониторинг сна, оценка коморбидности, поиск триггеров боли и тп). Существует ли потребность в таком помощнике для врача? Будет ли он полезен врачу и пациенту?


----------

